# App iPad.



## euclide (22 Janvier 2012)

Hello,

J'ai mon appli YouTube sur iPad qui fait systématiquement planter le modem. Il y a moyen de réinstaller l'application ?


(iOS 5.0.1 sur bbox2 (Belgacom))

Merci


----------



## OliveRoudoudou (24 Janvier 2012)

Salut,

Heu non pas possible de réinstaller l'app native. Par contre je te conseille d'utiliser le site youtube optimisé iPad qui est carrément mieux fichu que l'app elle-même (on peut par exemple désactiver la HD; pratique pour ceux qui comme moi ont un petit débit ADSL).


----------



## euclide (10 Août 2012)

Hello,

En fait, c'était le modem qui était mauvais. Belgacom me l'a remplacé et tout va bien. Merci.


----------

